# Tiel snoring?



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

My hubby stayed up pretty late a couple of nights this week and he said at around 12:00-12:30ish he heard Taco making a really weird low noise. The first time it freaked him out because he was alone downstairs and heard this noise and thought it was someone talking as they were coming downstairs. But when he looked up we were not there. Then he noticed it was Taco making noise. He couldn't really describe it except that it was low and softly spoken. Last night he said he heard it again and dubbed it Taco snores. He said she does it for about a minute or two. So, I am wondering is this her snoring?


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Tacotielca said:


> My hubby stayed up pretty late a couple of nights this week and he said at around 12:00-12:30ish he heard Taco making a really weird low noise. The first time it freaked him out because he was alone downstairs and heard this noise and thought it was someone talking as they were coming downstairs. But when he looked up we were not there. Then he noticed it was Taco making noise. He couldn't really describe it except that it was low and softly spoken. Last night he said he heard it again and dubbed it Taco snores. He said she does it for about a minute or two. So, I am wondering is this her snoring?


As far as I know, tiels don't snore. She may have been masturbating with a toy, hens will stimulate their back making a soft chattering sound. If I am right it means she's becoming hormonal.


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

Do they do that in the middle of the night? I have heard that soft chirping on YouTube before and when hubby described it I didn't think it was that noise. He said it is almost wheezy and when I was watching a YouTube of a tiel begging, he said it was similar to that, but she is about 7 months old now. Maybe she was dreaming and begging in her sleep?


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Tacotielca said:


> Do they do that in the middle of the night? I have heard that soft chirping on YouTube before and when hubby described it I didn't think it was that noise. He said it is almost wheezy and when I was watching a YouTube of a tiel begging, he said it was similar to that, but she is about 7 months old now. Maybe she was dreaming and begging in her sleep?


I notice mine do it more when something be it daylight or house noise keeps them up. But no, it doesn't sound anything like begging. Or maybe she hears you and is startled? Hiding your presence from them when walking by even a covered cage is nearly impossible they do detect you nearby even if you don't believe it.

Or maybe she's hissing which is something they do to try and ward off predators?


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

Cockatiels masturbate?


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Bagheera said:


> Cockatiels masturbate?


LOL yes they do, males will hump perches and females will rub their vents while stimulating their back with a toy. Most new owners see it and think "what is that bird doing?" Then they post a video on here that gets promptly laughed at. While the new owner does a facepalm.


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

LOL! Uhhh... glad to know this before Tiki started doing it. ROFL!


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=759208294091362&set=vb.100000065957406&type=2&theater

Tacotielca, that is Pikachu hissing, once when I open the nestbox and a second time when she lunges for my hand. Is that the sound?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=759205774091614&set=vb.100000065957406&type=2&theater

Bagheera, I video taped that just now, its Godric masturbating and she has a bad habit of doing it (I have no shame).

EDIT: Apparently birds snoring is a very real thing, I own eight and have owned thirteen and not one of them has ever done it so this kind of threw me off. Here is a discussion about it:

http://www.parrotforums.com/general-parrot-information/15552-snoring-sleep-talking.html


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

Darkel777- it is neither of the first two. I wish she would do it while I am awake and I could tape it. 

My hubby was freaked out the first time he heard it. He said it sounded creepy like from a horror movie, hahaha.

Maybe I will sleep on the couch tonight and spy on her .


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

Another thing that came to mind is that since she is now 7 ish months old, maybe she is practicing with her voice in her sleep. She only chirps the usual tiel noise (maybe once in blue moon it will have different notes) while awake. So interesting, LOL.


----------



## goose'smom (Jan 1, 2014)

Taco! I almost certain I know what you are talking about. My husband calls it snoring too! Artie does it. I would describe it as the most adorable sound ever because it's so cute and quite. It's slightly wheezy but also a faint chirp that sounds like a baby bird! Hahaha!


----------



## Finley13 (Oct 24, 2013)

Finley will do a very low pitch grumbling/baby teradactyl noise if I accidentally wake him up when he is sleeping. He does it for a couple seconds then goes back to sleep. Lol that's the best way I can describe it! Is it something like that?


----------



## Gizmo79 (Dec 10, 2012)

Bagheera said:


> LOL! Uhhh... glad to know this before Tiki started doing it. ROFL!


First time i saw gizmo do it.. i remember thinking.. thats he doing?? Then i kinda worked it out for myself. He has his favourate thing to do it on aswell (my tv handset  ) Because my handset is rounded at the bottom he likes to rock on it when he does it, of course he bites the rubber buttons while rubbing himself on it aswell. I just turn the handset over much to his annoyance and he stops


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

This snoring phenomenon is new to me, I hope somebody here might know more about it. There are some youtube videos of birds doing it but none of mine ever have.


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

Finley13 said:


> Finley will do a very low pitch grumbling/baby teradactyl noise if I accidentally wake him up when he is sleeping. He does it for a couple seconds then goes back to sleep. Lol that's the best way I can describe it! Is it something like that?


Well after my daughter settled into bed and was asleep, I went downstairs to lay on the couch hoping that I would hear her do it. I fell asleep and got up around midnight. No sounds. This morning I was talking with my hubby and mentioned she didn't do it for me, and he said... Oh, she did it while you were putting *** to bed, agh! I asked him to imitate the sound since he's heard it 3 times now and he said it was not something he could imitate but it the description is like how you described Finley's sound, low, grumbling, wheezy, and very faint. Oh well, I am sure I'll hear it someday.


----------



## Finley13 (Oct 24, 2013)

Lol that's funny. It's also funny how they pick noises they like and just can't get enough of them. Finley is doing this weird noise now in between singing sessions now that he has found his voice! But yes, the best I can described that noise Finley makes is like a baby teradactyl/grumbling noise. Lol when he makes it I always whisper "it's just me" because he seems to do it when I disturb his sleeping, so I like to reassure him a little. He does a similar noise at bedtime, but not quite as grumbly.


----------

